# King



## Kingsmommy (Jul 2, 2005)

here is some pics of my chihauhua his name is King. I hope you like them


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome to 'chi-people' :wave: wondeful photos  
King looks amazing ( and his sister )  

I just love his name 8)


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What cuties!!!

They look like chi royalty  :king:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ow my he is a stunner! sooooo cute! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

King is a little cutie!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

What a cutie! I love his markings.


----------



## Kingsmommy (Jul 2, 2005)

what colour is he? i cant tell what colour he is.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome How could we not like them What a doll :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww what a cutie!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

so so cute! love his name and they both are just beautiful! top marks lol!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I love the pics. He is sooooo cute.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Hi and welcome!! You baby is perfect!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a handsome regal little fella!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

King does look like royalty!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he is so sweet and has a lovely colour


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

C-U-T-I-E


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome...King is just gorgeous.....lovely markings.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Perfect name, he looks like a little King. Is is sister named Queen??? She is also a beauty! :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is beautiful!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How adorable!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They're lovely pics, and he's adorable. :angel1:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

king is really beautiful !!! who is the other chi??? they are both suuuuuper cute 

kisses nat


----------

